# My Sunday Baby Back Rib throwdown vs. Johnny Trigg** with Q view



## gopokesmoke (Aug 5, 2013)

Been watching too many  BBQ pitmaster re runs on the DVR so decided to put my rib recipe side by side against johnny trigg's.....

*Cooker: *Hasty Bake Legacy

*Time and Temp*:  Cooked them at 250* using a 2-1.5-1 method

*Fuel Source: *Charcoal and Pecan chunks

*Recipes: *

For my rack I coated the ribs with a lite coat of italian dressing and used my favorite rub (Hasty Bake), smoked 2 hours (im more concearned with reaching the color I want than time here, then foiled.  In the foil i put down equal parts sweet and spicy bbq sauce and rub and a few strips of squeeze butter. I repeat on the back side of the ribs and add a frew strips of italian dressing. then back to the smoker for 1.5 hours.  Remove from smoker, glaze with sauce and rub again then back on the smoker for another hour. re glazed with sauce and a light sprinkle of rub after removing from cooker.

For the Trigg rack I folllowed same process only using a different rub (I used head country's rub as I had some on hand and didnt feel like making my own).  When it came time to foil i used his famous recipe of brown sugar, honey, squeeze butter, and tiger sauce to front and back side of ribs and added 1/4 cup apple juice to the foil packet.  Once removed form foil i glazed them with a memphis style sauce then put back on smoker for 1hour, removed from smoker then glazed again with sauce.

  Now for the picks. Sorry but I forgot to take pics of a few of the steps! I used my favorite Hasty Bake rub on my rack

Found 2 racks at my local Reasors with some good fat content













photo 1.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013


















photo 2.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013






Hasty Bake is rollin, ready to go at 250*













photo 3.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013






Ribs after they had been on smoker for 1 hour, starting to color up nicely.  ( i threw on some chicken quarters becauce i had them and why not...), mine on left, trigg on right













photo 4.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013






The ribs after 2 hours, ready to pull and foil (mine are on the right now, trigg on the left as I rotated them for fairness after the 1hr mark)













photo 5.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013






Here are the ribs after 2 hours of smoke, time to foil













6.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013






Forgot to get a pick right after I took them out of the foil but they were purty.  Here is pic after I took them out of foil, glazed and put back on the cooker (i took chicken off to finish in the oven and crisp up the skin)













7.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013






Now for the money shots, pulled them off the cooker then glazed with sauce (trigg style on bottom, mine on top)













8.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013


















9.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013


----------



## gopokesmoke (Aug 5, 2013)

As for the results, I really liked the sweet flavor of Trigg's recipe (not overly sweet IMO as some have mentioned) but much preferred the texture/tenderness of mine.  The Trigg ribs came out too tender for my taste as they pretty much fall off the bone and are difficul to slice because they were so tender. Only 5 or 6 ribs on the rack stayed whole w/o shredding when i sliced. Which means I got to make some chopped rib sandwhiches with the ribs that didnt hold up.  I think next time I will add a little less apple juice and maybe a little less time in the foil.  I forgot to take pics of the finished product sliced side by side but here is a shot of mine and a happy plate. Enjoy (pls dont critique the chicken quarter! it was an afterthought and I forgot about them in the oven lol)













14.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013


















13.JPG



__ gopokesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 5, 2013)

Yummmm.....I would eat several plates of those!

Kat


----------



## gopokesmoke (Aug 5, 2013)

Its hard for me to say, i loved the flavor of both.  I think I will be adapting parts of triggs recipe to my own (the brown sugar/honey/tiger sauce combo works great!)


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 5, 2013)

Good ribs are good ribs.....love them any how they are smoked!

Kat


----------

